# circuito secuencial temporizado



## rojewski (Ago 16, 2007)

mi pregunta es si alguien sabe o tiene información sibre un circuito (no pic, no picaxe) que al activarlo me de varias salidas, unas 6, encienda la primera y dure 5min, luego apague y repita el proceso con las siguientes hasta terminar. podria hacerlo con 555 pero c van demasiados y eso da a que ocurran errores. por favor alguien que sepa del tema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2007)

Un 555 de alli a un divisor de frecuencia y de alli a un CD4017.
El divisor lo puedes hacer con 1, 2 o 3 CD4017 y tendrias la frecuencia del 555 dividida por 10, 100 o 1000 segun el caso, incluso mas, si colocas mas divisores.


----------

